# Latest Snake Photos



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2009)

For those who are interested here are some snakes I've photographed lately 

More photos added to me archive. Enjoy

© All rights Reserved. Shannon Plummer.


Scrub Python (Morelia amethistina)








Mainland Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus)







Common Death Adder (Acanthophis antarcticus)







Common or Green Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis punctulata)







Mulga or King Brown Snake (Pseudechis australis)












Australian Coral Snake (Brachyurophis australis)












Yellow-faced Whip Snake (Demansia psammophis)












Common or Green Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis punctulata)












Blonde Spotted Python (Antaresia maculosa)







Mainland Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus)












Patternless Children's Python (Antaresia childreni)












Mainland Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus)







Reduced Pattern Gold Stimson Python (Antaresia stimsoni)












Rough-scaled Snake (Tropidechis carinatus)












Scrub Python (Morelia amethistina)












Spotted or Blue-bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis guttatus)







Semi-patternless Children's Python (Antaresia childreni)


----------



## blakehose (Dec 28, 2009)

very, very nice photo's. Just missing the olives !


----------



## Rocket (Dec 28, 2009)

Excellent photos Shannon.

Am I correct in assuming a 'Latest Lizard Photos' thread will follow shortly?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint Rocket - it's been a bit slow on that front 



Rocket said:


> Excellent photos Shannon.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming a 'Latest Lizard Photos' thread will follow shortly?


----------



## deebo (Dec 28, 2009)

nice.....where did the coral snake come from? are they kept in captivity?


----------



## Dusty62 (Dec 28, 2009)

Love your work Shannon, I only wish i could take photo's like that....


----------



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks David,

The Coral is wild caught (under permit) for venom research/extraction.



David Evans said:


> nice.....where did the coral snake come from? are they kept in captivity?


----------



## deebo (Dec 28, 2009)

ok cool......thanks for that.

i really like the pic of the GTS up in the tree.....really cool perspective.


----------



## kupper (Dec 28, 2009)

shannon do you keep coral snakes?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 28, 2009)

Geez, whoever owns most of those elapids is a lucky fella


----------



## Kurto (Dec 28, 2009)

Simply awesome shots Shannon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Casey (Dec 28, 2009)

Excellent shots as usual Shannon. I love the blue belly, I have one in care at the moment and everytime I'm near him I am greeted with that same expression, awesome snake though.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 28, 2009)

Great photos Shannon, and yes the fella that owns those elapids is a very lucky guy!


----------



## serpaint (Dec 28, 2009)

always love your work Shannon.


----------



## yommy (Dec 28, 2009)

that close up of the kingy is amazing


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 28, 2009)

they turned out great shannon  as per usual!! A+  

kris,


----------



## Shannon (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't Kupper - none of these gorgeous snakes are mine 



kupper said:


> shannon do you keep coral snakes?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 29, 2009)

Very, very true Jonno :lol:



Jonno from ERD said:


> Geez, whoever owns most of those elapids is a lucky fella


----------



## Pujols (Dec 29, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Geez, whoever owns most of those elapids is a lucky fella


 
Wish i knew whose they were


----------



## nathan09 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dude,

Are they your Snakes? and did you take those photo's?


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 29, 2009)

every one of your photo's i'v seen have always been amazing. i realy love the scrubbie and gts in these pictures. keep up the sweet photography


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 29, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Wish i knew whose they were


 
me too :lol: 
chit chat is for the chit chat section kids .hahah

adder shots turned out heaps better then i expected shannon,awesome.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 29, 2009)

Very subtle Kris :lol:

Top quality animals (whoever they belong to ) Definatly an unreal collection topped off with Shannon's unreal photography!


----------



## v_various (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice photos! And that gold Stimi is AMAZING.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks 4 sharing shannon, they r great photos, congrats.


Will


----------



## mungus (Dec 29, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Great photos Shannon, and yes the fella that owns those elapids is a very lucky guy!



Yep, he's very lucky guy indeed.
Not often I wish to
1. Live in Brisbane.
2. Pay to have my snakes photographed.
But I would make the effort as the quality of the photographs / photographer is
exceptional.
Excellent work.
Aleks.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2009)

Breathtaking photos as usual Shannon 

I love the first Scrubby shot!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 29, 2009)

Fair dinkum Shannon you take unreal herp pics. 
My fave would have to be the sneaky adder in the leaves.


----------



## phoebe (Dec 29, 2009)

Stunning! I am quite fond of the pure white background.
Shannon have you heard of the photographer Andrew Zuckerman? He uses white backgrounds also. Though I do feel that your photographs are more vibrant


----------



## Shannon (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Phoebe, I have heard of Andrew and really admire his work - especially his latest book 'Bird'. Well worth checking out, the quality of the images is superb and he has documented a very impressive collection of international birds - really quite breathtaking.



phoebe said:


> Stunning! I am quite fond of the pure white background.
> Shannon have you heard of the photographer Andrew Zuckerman? He uses white backgrounds also. Though I do feel that your photographs are more vibrant


----------



## phoebe (Dec 29, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Thanks Phoebe, I have heard of Andrew and really admire his work - especially his latest book 'Bird'. Well worth checking out, the quality of the images is superb and he has documented a very impressive collection of international birds - really quite breathtaking.


 
Got it for Christmas  Love it!
Be good if he made a reptile one haha.


----------



## wizz (Dec 29, 2009)

Spotted black looks happy lol


----------



## Shannon (Dec 29, 2009)

Not before me! :lol:



phoebe said:


> Got it for Christmas  Love it!
> Be good if he made a reptile one haha.


----------



## ozzieimages (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful photos as usual Shannon, I did a shoot with a Blue Bellied Black snake a few weeks ago myself, lovely reptile, love the Death Adder shot.

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you..

Baz


----------



## cement (Dec 29, 2009)

Great photos, in fact the second one of the green tree snake gives me an interesting insight into why they have such a large dorsal scale.
cheers good work and nice animals to be proud of.


----------



## melgalea (Dec 30, 2009)

i see ur spotted black is still smiling for his photos kris. LOL


----------



## Shannon (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Baz, you too!



ozzieimages said:


> Beautiful photos as usual Shannon, I did a shoot with a Blue Bellied Black snake a few weeks ago myself, lovely reptile, love the Death Adder shot.
> 
> Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you..
> 
> Baz


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 30, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Not before me! :lol:


 

Does that mean you have a reptile book lined up? Would be a great book to own judging on the quality of your photo's.


----------



## Woma-obsessed (Dec 30, 2009)

_Those are some incredible photos. I especially love the golden Stimson, the coral snake and the King Brown. Were these snakes placid or agitated when being photographed? They are all very beautiful!_


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm speechless!
These Photos are absolutely incredible.
Shannon, I love your work!


----------



## phoebe (Jan 2, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Does that mean you have a reptile book lined up? Would be a great book to own judging on the quality of your photo's.


 
Yeah I'd buy it!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you  They all vary, some were placid while others were very feisty - never a dull moment :lol:



Woma-obsessed said:


> _Those are some incredible photos. I especially love the golden Stimson, the coral snake and the King Brown. Were these snakes placid or agitated when being photographed? They are all very beautiful!_


----------

